# Sam is now a hunter



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

First off thanks to the state and the DNR for changing laws for the kids

Well sam is really samantha marie my seven year old granddaughter  Her brother age 11 has hunted with me since he was a baby.. Now sam on the other hand never really wanted to go.. She does enjoy shooting her pink 22 cal rifle and the xbow. At 20 yards i have nickname her the " shootist" with the xbow she robin hood her share ... When we found out she could hunt she did a turn around and told me yes she wanted to go hunting but just with the xbow 

ok fast forwared monday morning her brother and I are sitting tight and cozy in a small beat up pop up on the edge of a field and a sorry looking food plot

we had to redo the blind as sam is a lefty We get started and the birds are hot we got a couple of toms that stayed with us for 1.5 hours talking up a storm.. I would hit the bix call and my grandson work the gobble The toms would come close but would not pass the strip of pines to get to us After 1.5 they made a turn and came in hard and fast to the decoy on an old logging trail and thunder gobbling One tom with the nice beard and the other guy was shaved clean Not even a stubble of a bird but nice size 

Well then they thunder gobble hard and took off after the decoy Both beat the crap out of it before we knew what hit us She grab the xbow and got set for the 11 th time this morning ...Her arms had to be tired but we got her on the sticks and readied her aim 

after they beat the decoy the two kind of strutted over the dead decoy.. Kind of like " they came they saw they kick that a--zz ali style:lol: finally after a few nerve racking minutes they hit the shooting lane.. I watch as her little finger snap off the safety and found the trigger I hope she remebered all our shooting and talks we had.. Breath control squeeze so it's like a surprise when it goes it. I putted the head on the big guy.. went up high:yikes:. just then the whack of the xbow went off and the big tom went down hard...:yikes: She drilled him right in the neck with a rage broadhead ..Man did we light up that blind.. Then the tom with no beard turn around and started beating up his dead buddy.. We tried tossing rocks and making noise but this guy was mad Finally the kids upzip the blind and had to chase him off

Ok here's the specs 15 yard shot with horton 150 Used those rages and all I can say dang they worked real well She hit him in the throat and a 1/4 to the left she may have cut his head right off She said she was aiming at the middle and was a bit upset she hit a little off lol double bear 8.5 both weight 22lbs inch spurs.. one happy girl as you can see if I can get this pic to post

one proud papa you did good sammy doll love you lots


----------



## Bay Outfitters (Mar 7, 2011)

Great shot..Great story...The smile says it all! Congratulations Sam!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Awesome story! Congrats!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Priceless!! Congrats to you Sam.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd say she looks pretty pleased with her trophy, congrats to all!


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

Marty, thanks so much for sharing that story! That right there is exactly why the mentored youth hunting program is a success. I absolutely love the smile on her face! Priceless!

And, just to clarify, the DNR had very little to do with the program. An MUCC member came up with the idea. With help from MUCC staff and a few legislators, a draft was made for a bill. Through a grassroots effort and lobbying, we were able to pass the bill and the governor signed it. The bill instructed the Natural Resource Commission to establish the program and implement it. The DNR did have imput about some of the details of the program but it was the work of MUCC, legislators and the governor who got the bill passed.

I'm proud to have been involved with the process and wish we could've done this a long time ago. Hunting is about the only activity that our kids are involved in where we as parents can sit right next to them and share in the experience with them. There is no substitute for a morning of turkey hunting or an evening in a blind with your youngster. Soccer, baseball, football, etc. they cannot match the personal time with your kids that happens while hunting. Hours of one on one time will see countless benefits down the road in your child's life. In my mind, the mentored youth hunting program is the most exciting change in Michigan hunting in many, many years.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Grey Ghost said:


> Marty, thanks so much for sharing that story! That right there is exactly why the mentored youth hunting program is a success. I absolutely love the smile on her face! Priceless!
> 
> And, just to clarify, the DNR had very little to do with the program. An MUCC member came up with the idea. With help from MUCC staff and a few legislators, a draft was made for a bill. Through a grassroots effort and lobbying, we were able to pass the bill and the governor signed it. The bill instructed the Natural Resource Commission to establish the program and implement it. The DNR did have imput about some of the details of the program but it was the work of MUCC, legislators and the governor who got the bill passed.
> 
> I'm proud to have been involved with the process and wish we could've done this a long time ago. Hunting is about the only activity that our kids are involved in where we as parents can sit right next to them and share in the experience with them. There is no substitute for a morning of turkey hunting or an evening in a blind with your youngster. Soccer, baseball, football, etc. they cannot match the personal time with your kids that happens while hunting. Hours of one on one time will see countless benefits down the road in your child's life. In my mind, the mentored youth hunting program is the most exciting change in Michigan hunting in many, many years.


 
Thanks for your involvement Gabe.
I opened this thread http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=420435
and just went in and made a couple of clarifications.
Marty, will you be the first to share Sam's success in the new thread?

Big T


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Great first bird! This new program has worked out great!


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Grey Ghost said:


> Marty, thanks so much for sharing that story! That right there is exactly why the mentored youth hunting program is a success. I absolutely love the smile on her face! Priceless!
> 
> And, just to clarify, the DNR had very little to do with the program. An MUCC member came up with the idea. With help from MUCC staff and a few legislators, a draft was made for a bill. Through a grassroots effort and lobbying, we were able to pass the bill and the governor signed it. The bill instructed the Natural Resource Commission to establish the program and implement it. The DNR did have imput about some of the details of the program but it was the work of MUCC, legislators and the governor who got the bill passed.
> 
> I'm proud to have been involved with the process and wish we could've done this a long time ago. Hunting is about the only activity that our kids are involved in where we as parents can sit right next to them and share in the experience with them. There is no substitute for a morning of turkey hunting or an evening in a blind with your youngster. Soccer, baseball, football, etc. they cannot match the personal time with your kids that happens while hunting. Hours of one on one time will see countless benefits down the road in your child's life. In my mind, the mentored youth hunting program is the most exciting change in Michigan hunting in many, many years.


Thank you for info... Being a new program I wasn't sure how it went down.. In that case thank you very much This is needed to keep the kids in the woods and off the computers Good job


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Thanks for your involvement Gabe.
> I opened this thread http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=420435
> and just went in and made a couple of clarifications.
> Marty, will you be the first to share Sam's success in the new thread?
> ...


done deal thanks to all who made this happen


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Congrats to the grandaughter.

Nothing better than sharing hunts with the grand kids.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations to you and Sam! :coolgleam


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats to you and Sam on a fantastic hunt!


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

sam called last night and was wondering if she can get another turkey this weekend LOL No I told her she was done for a while but then she ask if she could come along on her brothers hunt Man never thought I'd hear that....

this is a little girly girl with barbies and pink dresses who now wants camo:lol:


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

If there's any doubt that this youth program works, that's the proof right there! My two sons are ambassadors for hunting within the school because they have that same excitement. Very cool to hear!


----------

